

Nerd dreams - kirk21

What are the most famous nerd dreams? Space elevator comes to mind. Do you guys know more?
======
gavanwoolery
\- OLED screens (flexible, printable -- this is already kind of a reality). \-
Space Tourism (to Mars) - also becoming a reality. \- A Snow Crash-esque
virtual world (sorry, most MMOs are not even close). \- Jetpacks (They exist,
but are unwieldy and expensive) \- Dinosaurs (a la Jurassic Park) \- Flying
Cars (they exist, but not yet cheap) \- Holograms (they exist, kind of) \-
Hoverskate[board]s \- Futuristic Sports (like Speedball)

------
_feda_
In the hunger games (good movie btw) there are windows that also function as
screens. So the main character is looking out at this huge cityscape and
suddenly the window turns into a screen with somebody video-calling her. I
thought that was pretty cool.

